# Woodpeckers Precision Clamping Squares



## Kookaburra

Ooo, at first look I thought those prices were for each one (different sizes) but it is for packs. This is the kind of tool I like to invest in - you know it is square and true and do not ever have to suffer the after effects of a knock against the workbench. And I like that they are red! Not only my favorite color, but easy to spot. These are going on my shopping list.


----------



## Dusty56

*"Made in usa, by those crafty usans."*

Laughing my irascible arse off, Gene ! 
Great review : )


----------



## rance

It looks like you've got caught in the corner a time or two. I've used these a couple of time. I like them too.


----------



## JGM0658

Band saw, 19 mm plywood, clamping squares for next to nothing…... Heck I can even get my machinist to make a few for about half the price. It is a good idea but woodpeckers are going nuts with their prices.


----------



## SPalm

Thanks Gene, always a joy.
Hmm, I am looking at life differently now.

Steve


----------



## Rick1911

Fantastic review. Everytime I get a "little" money ahead I buy something from Woodpeckers or Incra or somesuch place as that. Haven't been disapponted yet. 
As to the cost: You want quality? You want American Made? You want someone to do research and development for you? It's going to cost you. And the Woodpecker folks are entitled to their profit.

Sigh. Looks like these Precision Clamping Squares might be next on my wish list.


----------



## DocSavage45

Good point about the relative strengths of the shop made and the woodpecker framing squares.


----------



## deon

Great stuff!


----------



## LittlePaw

Couldn't agree you more, Gene! Great reminder. Thanx


----------



## scarpenter002

Thanks for the review Gene. I have a Router Lift from Woodpeckers and really enjoy the quality of their products.


----------



## EdwardR

I have a few sets and love them. I have yet to be disappointed with any of my Woodpecker purchases. You need to pick and choose or the wallet will go thin but great quality.

I bought my router table and lift at the NJ show and got a Micro adjust with it that still does not show on their web site. IT makes the super fence a great fence in my opinion.


----------



## lumberjoe

Woodpeckers and Incra are the two companies I have purchased a decent amount of stuff from and have yet to be let down. It's expensive stuff, but worth every penny


----------



## Kookaburra

Look what the mailman brought me today! they are so pretty and red


----------



## vipond33

Nice pic, I laugh. Will we have an "unboxing" video on YouTube? 
You get great reds with that Nikon.
gene


----------

